# washer tank tap



## hardtimes (Apr 20, 2004)

Is anyone using anything special to tap the tank? Rubber washers, o-rings, or re-enforcements for the tank? My plan is to just drill a hole and screw in the tap supplied with my snow performance kit, utilizing the goop they sent with it. 

Anyone see a problem with that? Hate to ruin the tank! 

-Paul


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2011)

use the goop :thumbup:


----------



## hardtimes (Apr 20, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> use the goop :thumbup:


 Cool, thanks!


----------



## jeffcoan (Jun 24, 2009)

Can you elaborate on this? I'm looking for different options to tap my reservoir.


----------



## hardtimes (Apr 20, 2004)

jeffcoan said:


> Can you elaborate on this? I'm looking for different options to tap my reservoir.


*note* There ARE adapters that just have a rubber seal to avoid threading. I'm guessing the are A LOT easier. Devil's own has them.


Using snow performance's included metal screw in hose connector/tap thingy I had a difficult time. It is 3/8". I had it once or twice but had to yank it out due to other mistakes I made and could not get a good seal subsequently. I ended up getting a 1/2"( the thread part width) nylon connector that was almost Identical from Lowes in their plumbing section. It worked much better. Since I mounted in the bottom of the washer tank I did cut excess length off the threaded part so it would continue to get the fluid as the water got near the bottom. I left about 1/4 inch on the threaded section which came to about 3 threads. 

To tap, just drill a hole the size of threaded part, minus the threads. Better to start on the small side than scale up as needed. Make sure you remove any burrs from the hole so when you screw the tap in it screws in flush. When you do drill, examine all sides of the tank, looking for any pumps or sensors that may be on the other side of the drill spot. I nicked a hole in my tank by not watching what I was doing when I picked the spot which as you might imagine caused a ton of headache. 

Apply a liberal amount of "E6000" goop to the threads as a sealant. The sealant MUST be non-alcohol based. Anything that says flammable obviously has alcohol. Meth is alcohol so it will dissolve such epoxies/glues. E6000 is a sure bet, is very easy to find, and sets very fast. Look in any craft store or even walmart in the craft section. I got a big tube of it for less than $3 at walmart last week. 

Then just screw in flush with the tank and wait ~30-60min to add water to the tank to test it.  I put a work light under it pointed up as to add heat to speed up the drying process. I left the water in while I worked on the rest of the install to make sure I didn't have a slow leak. It's probably best to drain the fluid after the test then leave it dry for 24 hours to cure. I've been fine after a week and I didn't, but I'm also keeping an eye on it because of that. A little bit of patience == peace of mind 

Again, the expandable rubber tap is probably a much easier way to go. I didn't see anything like that at home depot or lowes. Better just to order from devils own. I'd still be inclined to use a conservative amount of e6000 on that, although it isn't supposed to be required.


----------

